# Conduit bending app



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

What's the best? An old timer told me to download one a few days ago. Which is the best for the price?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ElectricalJoe said:


> What's the best? An old timer told me to download one a few days ago. Which is the best for the price?


MasterBender
$3.99...........http://www.filecluster.com/iPhone/Master-Bender-68711.html


----------



## Jclarke (May 24, 2013)

ElectricalJoe*Conduit bending app*
What's the best? An old timer told me to download one a few days ago. Which is the best for the price?





Ibend pipe app $3.99


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I say get the dude who is teaching you to bend conduit to actually teach you, make him earn his money and you earn money at the same time. Didn't have to spend unnecessary money. Just sayin.......


----------



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

He's teachin me, don't get me wrong I don't want to rely on my phone for my job. But in a hurry, tricky bends would be nice to have some assistance.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Icrap or Anfroid?

I use Electrical Wiring Pro.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Funny that an "old-timer" is using bending apps, I wonder how old his time is?


----------



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

He's been in the trade 19 years.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use iBend Pipe. I like it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Software used to cost $400.00 or more on average. Now we are scrambling over whether to spend $3.99 or $4.99 for a cheat sheet short cut hold in your hand calculator.



I don't know which trade has gone down the rabbit hole farther, the electrical trade, or the IT trade, but both have surely dropped an IQ peg or two......


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I need an app that'll cut plaster and lathe. Hmm.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Icrap or Anfroid?
> 
> I use Electrical Wiring Pro.



This really is a good app. It does a lot more than just conduit.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> I need an app that'll cut plaster and lathe. Hmm.


I have one of those...called an apprentice app.:thumbsup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW....if you have Kindle you can download both Ugly's books....for free!!...pipe formula's in there and tons of useful info:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

ElectricalJoe said:


> He's teachin me, don't get me wrong I don't want to rely on my phone for my job. But in a hurry, tricky bends would be nice to have some assistance.


 What is a tricky bend?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

RGH said:


> FWIW....if you have Kindle you can download both Ugly's books....for free!!...pipe formula's in there and tons of useful info:thumbsup:


Just tried, says normally 19.99 now 9.99


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Icrap or Anfroid?
> 
> I use Electrical Wiring Pro.


That's the one I use also. Very useful. I can't say I've ever used it to bend pipe although I know it does have that info. All in all definitely worth the price for a handy "pocket reference".


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i dont want to upset any one but here it is bro ive been bending conduit for 30 years trust me . You can use what you want but theres only one way to get good at bending and thats bending it every day .

All you need to do is put the conduit in the shoe and with two measurements from collar edge to center of your conduit radius at any angle or degree of bend your done for take up deducts add subtract offsets kicks then write it down in a book. No apps no books no science!

If you bend at any angle from that center mark you can deduct or add any size conduit for bends from 1/2 "to 6" inch EMT RIGID ALU ect ect .

Any one who tells you every bender is the same is full of it . We have 18# 881 table benders and 25# 555-SB benders at our shop and no they are not the same when you bend a conduit there off by degrees and do not match deducts or take up . One calculation doesnt work bro if you bend lots of conduit in racks offsets kicks and 90 deg stubs you will see what iam telling you . If you bend a conduit now and then once a year or do slam and go you know the guys who say that looks good to me .You dont know how to bend conduit trust me . Each bender is different and you must find out before you start what that is on that bender your using. Get a good tape measure and a angle finder thats all you need and dont use Greenlees charts there not exact.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well i dont want to upset any one but here it is bro ive been bending conduit for 30 years trust me . You can use what you want but theres only one way to get good at bending and thats bending it every day .
> 
> All you need to do is put the conduit in the shoe and with two measurements from collar edge to center of your conduit radius at any angle or degree of bend your done for take up deducts add subtract offsets kicks then write it down in a book. No apps no books no science!


Why write it in a book, if you don't need a book? You're right though. The only thing I really have to look up is possibly a 3 three bend saddle that I might bend every couple years. I use the app for everything but conduit bending.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Just tried, says normally 19.99 now 9.99


yep...sorry...I have an Amazon account and I was able to get a freebe...your correct....still a great deal at 9.99...and fwiw I have a Kindle app on my phone so I can link them together and have Uglys on my phone ..check for package deal....I got both for 1 price..(credit on acct)..sorry guys for the mis info!!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Why write it in a book, if you don't need a book? You're right though. The only thing I really have to look up is possibly a 3 three bend saddle that I might bend every couple years. I use the app for everything but conduit bending.


Well you record each benders distinct correction factor in a log book for that bender bro if you dont and you have 6 benders on the job you app in your phone wont do the job you will be wasting conduit . Each bender has its own deg or error factor in degree if you ever get on a project that you must be within 1/4 "of a inch you would understand what its all about . We run our conduits before other trades if my rack of 50 conduits typical 4 inch is in the mechanical contractors spot i move my conduits . Which means i find a new place to work to move my stuff it would cost my company $20,000 a pop and thats without the wire installed. So bending conduit is important were i work .
What iam passing on to the OP is the folks who dont know how are giving bad advise is its not just bend it and slam it theres more to it then most electricians ever see . You can use all the calculations and apps for bending but when i started there was no apps no computers no Mike Holts and no books there is a easyer way . LOL 

Heres a example for your app calculate this bro 4 inch EMT conduit offset at 43 inches top of conduit to bottom of conduit bent at 60 degrees the two bend centers must be within 50 inches center to center of each other on same plane give me the distance from each start mark for a 881 bender Greenlee . This is not a joke lets see your app do it .


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't even remember the last time I bent conduit ...


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Why write it in a book, if you don't need a book? You're right though. The only thing I really have to look up is possibly a 3 three bend saddle that I might bend every couple years. I use the app for everything but conduit bending.


You shouldn't have to look three bend saddles up in a book. The bends are the same as all the others that you make, just a different combination. If you learn the trigonometry behind it, you can apply it to any combination of bends. But what piperunner is saying is that every bender is different, so a book that teaches universal deducts, for example, won't be accurate. That is why he says to write your own book.

Oh hell another hour of andy can be handy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

On the Greenlee charts themselves is notice that the distances are approximate and will need to be adjusted to each bender. Nothing new in Piperunner's post.
My 555 states the same information.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well you record each benders distinct correction factor in a log book for that bender bro if you dont and you have 6 benders on the job you app in your phone wont do the job you will be wasting conduit . Each bender has its own deg or error factor in degree if you ever get on a project that you must be within 1/4 "of a inch you would understand what its all about . We run our conduits before other trades if my rack of 50 conduits typical 4 inch is in the mechanical contractors spot i move my conduits . Which means i find a new place to work to move my stuff it would cost my company $20,000 a pop and thats without the wire installed. So bending conduit is important were i work .
> What iam passing on to the OP is the folks who dont know how are giving bad advise is its not just bend it and slam it theres more to it then most electricians ever see . You can use all the calculations and apps for bending but when i started there was no apps no computers no Mike Holts and no books there is a easyer way . LOL
> 
> Heres a example for your app calculate this bro 4 inch EMT conduit offset at 43 inches top of conduit to bottom of conduit bent at 60 degrees the two bend centers must be within 50 inches center to center of each other on same plane give me the distance from each start mark for a 881 bender Greenlee . This is not a joke lets see your app do it .


Maybe you should read what I actually posted. The book part was just a joke.:laughing:


----------



## SALISBURY (Feb 15, 2009)

Look up WWW.porcupinepress.com 
Find everything need to know


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

This is my favorite pipe bending app for the iPhone


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibend-pipe/id339407922?mt=8


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*Benfield Book Now Available In Digital Format*

I used to have this book until I loaned it to an apprentice...anyway. It's a real good book; he invented the Benfield Bender. :thumbsup:

http://ecmweb.com/benfield-conduit-bending-manual-ereader-apple-devices-iphoneipad


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well you record each benders distinct correction factor in a log book for that bender bro if you dont and you have 6 benders on the job you app in your phone wont do the job you will be wasting conduit . Each bender has its own deg or error factor in degree if you ever get on a project that you must be within 1/4 "of a inch you would understand what its all about . We run our conduits before other trades if my rack of 50 conduits typical 4 inch is in the mechanical contractors spot i move my conduits . Which means i find a new place to work to move my stuff it would cost my company $20,000 a pop and thats without the wire installed. So bending conduit is important were i work .
> What iam passing on to the OP is the folks who dont know how are giving bad advise is its not just bend it and slam it theres more to it then most electricians ever see . You can use all the calculations and apps for bending but when i started there was no apps no computers no Mike Holts and no books there is a easyer way . LOL
> 
> Heres a example for your app calculate this bro 4 inch EMT conduit offset at 43 inches top of conduit to bottom of conduit bent at 60 degrees the two bend centers must be within 50 inches center to center of each other on same plane give me the distance from each start mark for a 881 bender Greenlee . This is not a joke lets see your app do it .




































:whistling2:

Distance to beginning of first bend (arc) is 15", from top to bottom of conduit is 43. bottom to bottom is 38.5, 43 - 4.5" = 38.5. From center to center it's about 42 3/16".


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

danickstr said:


> Funny that an "old-timer" is using bending apps, I wonder how old his time is?


My thoughts exactly. :laughing:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Michigan Master said:


> My thoughts exactly. :laughing:


Hey, old dogs can learn new tricks. I've been at it since 1974 and have the app. I also have a small notebook with info about specific benders.

The app helps with the shrinkage and a few other things.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Even me as an older timer uses Master Bender and other elect apps. 
But when first learning to bend IMHO I believe doing it without an app is more important.


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I use Electrical Wiring Pro.


yup, me too, that's the best electrical app out there. :thumbup:


----------

